# Seachem Purigen



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 5 gallon aquarium it's inhabitants are four Betta fish, Pleco, and two Gold Mystery Snails. I have the AquaClear 20 power filter, it contains foam, charcoal, and Biomax. My question is I want to replace the activated charcoal in my AquaClear 20 with a product called Seachem Purigen 100ml, it has rave reviews online about how it removes ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites, how clear and clean it leaves the water, how the water even seems polished. One reviewer even stated when using Purigen that her Betta fish seemed to be swimming in mid air that's how clear the Purigen made the water. What do my fellow members who have experience with Purigen have to say, please tell me if Purigen is better than charcoal, and if I should switch over to Purigen from activated charcoal?


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

I use it in a 75 gallon community aquarium. The reviews and raves are true.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have heard nothing but excellent things about purigen.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

I use Purigen in my reef aquarium and it works wonders! I also use Chemi-Pure Elite which is a type of carbon. Haven't tried it in a betta tank yet tho.


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

I was using carbon for about 2 months and it was doing fine. I went to petco one day and saw them selling seachem purigen! Decided to try it out and let me say..after one hour the water was extremely clear. Much more clear than with carbon. Purgien is the way to go


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's supposed to be great.

Your aquarium is very, very overstocked. The four bettas are female, right?


----------



## Trunkzdbz (Apr 20, 2013)

I know my aquarium is over stocked, I am planning on buying a 55 gallon aquarium set at Petland Discounts for $200 real soon. One is a Red Veiltail male, and three females, before anyone goes on to lecture me or give a speech I already know females and males are suppose to be kept apart, but some can co-exist, all my Bettas get along fine they don't nip each others fins at all, I've had them together like this for over a month and they tolerate each other well, my aquarium has two banana plants forest, Malaysian driftwood, and live rock so they can feel as comfortable as possible. I checked my bio load on this website http://aqadvisor.com/articles/AqAdvisorIntro.php which has a bio load calculator and my AquaClear 20 does 100 GPH more than enough to deal with my overstocked bio load, I just need a bigger tank size and will be solving that problem to, my water is crystal clear as I change it every 5 days, please don't lecture me cause I've heard it all before and really don't need to hear it again.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

i suppose it is just a better alternative to carbon filter. FYI, I am using Biomax that SeaChem suggested me to get. This is their response to my inquiry:

Purigen will be most effective in a high flow area, so just sticking a bag in the aquarium wouldn't be ideal. It also doesn't directly absorb nitrates, so it won't lower your nitrates by itself. What it can do is absorb the organic material that breaks down into nitrates in your tank so it can help keep them from increasing and it is amazing how clear it makes the water in your tank. You could just use Purigen instead of carbon if you liked. I've used it in smaller tanks and liked the results. It doesn't impact trace minerals as much as carbon can. Another great carbon alternative for a smaller tank is Renew: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Renew.html

What I can recommend to reduce nitrates would be to replace the biomax insert with Matrix, our biofilter support media: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Matrix.html Matrix differs from other biomedia in how intensely porous it is, allowing bacteria to colonize deep inside it where anaerobic bacteria can live. These anaerobic bacteria will consume nitrates once they are established. To speed up the colonization of beneficial bacteria you can use in conjunction with Stability: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Stability.html


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, well, since I care about these fish, I'm going to provide you with a bit more info. Don't take it as a lecture, just... A learning opportunity.

1) Although it certainly is possible, I would never recommend keeping male bettas with female bettas. It is good that you have been successful, but, things could change at any time and you could wake up to a dead fish one morning, that is how unpredictable bettas are. If you are dead set on keeping males and females together is should be in a minimum 50 gallon, densely planted tank.

2) You are extremely, extremely overstocked, I aqadvisor'ed your tank and this it what it said- http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple


----------



## xionis (Oct 22, 2013)

I keep Killifish in small 10 gallon (USA) tanks with a lot of java moss and driftwood. Due to the tanins released by the driftwood, my tank water usually looks like weak tea, and the colors of the Killies are muted. I started using "Purigen" about a week ago, and I am amazed at the difference in my tanks. I replaced the charcoal filters with the Purigen bags, and within 24 hours there was QUITE a 
remarkable difference in the tanks. The fish actually started to show their true colors. I purchased the smallest bag, which should treat 100 gallons, and I have been recirculating it among my 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

No Other option 

R


----------

